# 1967 GTO wheels



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Will 14x6 1967 GTO wheels work on a 68? I know they will bolt on but will they look right ? no rubbing issues etc .


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree these will look nice......they are 1967 Rallye I wheels...last year available was 68. :cheers Eric


----------

